

Ask HN: Do you think Sony made the right decision? - shalbert


======
MarcScott
No. No matter who is responsible, a media outlet has succumbed to censorship
by a group that has operated outside of a State's legal framework.

I'd like to see Sony "leak" the film online.

~~~
sp332
_To demonstrate that hackers have no interest in suppressing speech, quashing
controversy, or being intimidated by vague threats, we ask that Sony allow the
hacker community to distribute "The Interview" for them on the 25th of
December._ [http://www.2600.com/?q=content/offer-
sony-2600](http://www.2600.com/?q=content/offer-sony-2600)

------
mouselover
Sony's decision might also be a good marketing plan. Remember when they took
down the Twinikies and everybody wanted to buy them and then after a few
months they put it in circulation again. I believe Sony is trying to'milk' the
fact that they got hacked and make some profit out of it

~~~
shalbert
I doubt it purely based on the fact that the movie was supposed to be released
at the movie-profit climax of the year. If they really wanted to make money
from it, they would have done it at any other point in the year and released
it on the christmas date it just had cancelled

------
tokenadult
Are you asking about Sony's decision not to distribute the movie _The
Interview_ announced earlier this week? No, I don't think Sony made the right
decision. Sony should let willing people watch the movie and see how the world
reacts to that.

------
RexRollman
I personally wonder if they really cancelled the release based on a threat of
violence or if there is something that hasn't been exposed yet that they are
more worried about.

